# what type of substrate for crs?



## mrnoob (Apr 3, 2010)

i was wondering what type of substrate is recommended for crystal cherry shrimps? and also where it can be purchased at? also in a lot of pictures i see people use a round like ballish black or brown substrate that they keep there crs with, i was wondering what brand it is and also where i can purchase that type of substrate, thanks guys


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

What you are seeing is probably ADA Aquasoil. If you use it with your shrimp, make sure you don't put the shrimp in for a couple weeks (lots of ammonia released at the beginning). 

I don't knw much about Crystal Red Shrimp or the water parameters they need, but with many shrimp you can use whatever substrate you like. I have Red Cherry Shrimp in 3 tanks. 1 with aquasoil, 1 with "aquariumplants.com substrate" (probably soil-master-select), and 1 with sand. All 3 tanks are El Natural and have peat-based potting soil underneath the substrate.


----------



## mrnoob (Apr 3, 2010)

darn should of done all this b4... right now in my tank, its only black sand... sadness -.-, so pretty much best thing to do is start up a new tank and wait for it to settle and just move all my shrimps and plants to it right? i really wana try the soil because i read it keeps the ph low and stable, and i did want to upgrade my 20g to a 60g but i need to sell off my flowerhorns first lol


----------

